# HED Jet C2/42 or C2/60



## idk (Jul 13, 2002)

Anyone have any experience with these two wheel sets, which are essentially the Ardennes with carbon fairings.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i read a couple of reviews and specs. i have a pair of Ardennes and i really like them. i am in the market for some aero wheels and these seem to fit exactly what i need.

where can i purchase a pair? i e-mailed HED, but, no answer yet.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm planning a purchase of either ardennes or handbuilts. I asked HED a question via their website, and they got back to me the next day and said that if I was interested in aero, they had those available. I'd send 'em an email.
IMO, it sounds like the concept of the ardennes wheel is very feasable. wider rim for different inflated tire profile (contact patch), and wider hubs to stiffen up the wheel. I'd like to see this a standard along with tubeless...


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't see a C2 42 on the HED site. I found a picture of a prototype on someone's blog.
Have you heard when that model will be available?

Jet Wheels listed on the HED site....
» Jet Disc
» Jet 50
» Jet C2 60/90
» Jet 60
» Jet 90


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i just spoke with HED and i was told that the wheels are called Jet4.
they are 45mm not 42 mm. they claim a 1610 weight for the set. 2 weeks lead-time. i did not get pricing. but, i am assuming somewhere between 1300 and 1500. i am just guessing.


----------



## idk (Jul 13, 2002)

Talked to HED yesterday. The Jet C2/42 is available now. Its just not listed yet.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I just ordered mine through my LBS. it will be about 2 weeks. i will update once i get them. i am going to be installing Schwalbe Ultremo R on them.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> I just ordered mine through my LBS. it will be about 2 weeks. i will update once i get them. i am going to be installing Schwalbe Ultremo R on them.


Please post pictures too.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

got them last friday. they look great. they are about 45 mm deep dish. they came in abaout 1600 grams. not the lightest, but not the heaviest either. they ride like a dream. smooth as tubulars and they roll forever . i could not tell they were heavier than my Ardennes at all while riding. they are fast on the flats and even faster on the descents. i only used them for a 3 mile uphill and they performed well. keep in mind that i am about 182 lbs, so, if thet were going to feel weak, i would have noticed. i did not! over all, these are the best everyday and do-it all wheels i've owned. now, if some one is interested in buying them, i am goin go sell them for $1,290 shipped anywhere in the 48 states, they retail for about $1,500, if you find them. why am i selling them? I talked to HED and they are going to build me a set with Ceramic bearings and Scandium rim for me.this will shave off about 100 + grams. i know i am being weight concious, but, i really like the design on these wheels and i want them to be my primary set. so, i know it is all in my mind regarding the weight, but, i am still going to do it. i will have pictures posted tonight. BTW, i am using Schwalbe Ultremo R tires.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

got my Ceramic bearins/Scandium set of Hed Jet c2/45. these roll a ittle smoother than the regular ones. i know it is all in my head, but, i really think HED has another winner in their hands.they look the same but, they are about 105 grams lighter than the reugular set.

BTW, i have the other set up for sale. First $1,200 takes them. that includes shipping.
send me a private message if interested.


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

One thing I will say about these wheels - I've got the C2 90's - they are crazy wide.

So wide in fact, they're unusable in my new Ridley Noah. 

The fairing jams against the frame. I also had to remove my Zero Gravity's off my other frame when I put them on that.


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

williethewaiter said:


> One thing I will say about these wheels - I've got the C2 90's - they are crazy wide.
> 
> So wide in fact, they're unusable in my new Ridley Noah.
> 
> The fairing jams against the frame. I also had to remove my Zero Gravity's off my other frame when I put them on that.



How do you like the Noah? I just ordered one from my LBS.... What size is the frame?


----------



## williethewaiter (Nov 25, 2008)

tyjacks said:


> How do you like the Noah? I just ordered one from my LBS.... What size is the frame?


mate you're in for a treat! What a rocket, acceleration is amazing. Made my Pinarello feel like a sunday cruiser in comparison.

Looks stunning in real life too - a real head turner.

Mine is a size L.

only thing is you feel it a bit after 5 hours on rough roads, but the pain is worth the joy!


----------

